# Vizio E470VA



## loumannheim (Nov 5, 2012)

Just received and set refurbished E470VA. I cannot get the sound to work. Picture is great. Tried numerous adjustments including resetting DTV box and TV as well all audio settings. 

Any advice?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How are you connecting to the TV? (HDMI,Component,RCA)


----------



## loumannheim (Nov 5, 2012)

HDMI.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If you have tried the other HDMI ports and tried another cable then there may be an issue with the TV.

Are you connecting directly from the DTV Box to the TV?


----------



## loumannheim (Nov 5, 2012)

All ports. but not another cable. Could the HDMI cable be the issue. It worked fine with my previous TV a week ago.

Yes, directly from box to TV.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If using a known good cable and still no sound there may be a problem with the TV/Speakers.


----------



## loumannheim (Nov 5, 2012)

It's looking that way. Thank you for the help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You are Welcome and Good Luck.


----------

